# Range report, P229 noob



## DCFresh (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, i finally found a great deal on a used P229 DAK last week, and took it to the range today for the 1st time! Awesome gun, just awesome! Compared to my old G23, this gun just feels perfect, and I shot it so much better than I EVER did w/ the old glock. I was never quite happy with how i shot the glock, and considering its been 8 months since my last trip to the range, I was amazed how accurate i was with my 229! 

Once i got past the first few rounds, shook the rust off... from 25ft nearly everything was center mass! Even pushed the target back to 100ft, and managed to hit it 6 times! Love this thing!!!!!


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Sigs. Sweet, ain't they? :smt049 I've got the itch for another. I've always liked shooting handguns. I _thought_ they felt good. Then I tried a Sig and all that changed. Congrats to you, Fresh. :smt038


----------



## DCFresh (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm already tempted to try some Hogue grips on this thing. I love the factory grips, but I tend to get sweaty hands, so i'm thinking maybe the hogues will help.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Some Sigs have "grippier" grips that others. Go to your local gun shop and handle as many Sigs with differing grips as you can before making a decision.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats on the Sig :smt023. I love my 229R.


----------



## M.Martian (Jan 24, 2008)

I've got a P229R with Hogue finger groove grips on it. I love those grips. They feel really nice in the hand. Much better than the factory grips that came on it.

I haven't tried out any other grips out there for it, but the Hogues do fell really nice.


----------

